# The Whole Brain



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

You can either be the:
Blue Brain
Yellow Brain
Green Brain
Red Brain
Blue-Yellow Brain
Yellow-Red Brain
Red-Green Brain
Green-Blue Brain

You can't be Blue-Red or Yellow-Green since they are polar opposites.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I am definitely Blue-Green Brain.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

can you post a link


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

green-red


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

khanrumell1 said:


> You can't be Blue-Red or Yellow-Green since they are polar opposites.


Doesn't work: I'm Yellow-Green (Blue would follow next but I'm more Green (Te) than Blue (Ti) if I must choose only one. Yellow would be the one I'd pick first).

In the Big Five people can be both open and conscientious (rough equivalent to Yellow and Green here), it's just rare.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Yellow-Blue

More yellow than blue.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey, I know emotions and social things are rather subjective. However, one must still have a motivating nucleus for logic and objectivity on its own doesn't tell us what we should do. Expand it enough, we come to the point where someone becomes to engineer things like ethics or societal ideals using logic base on an ideological paradigm. They figure out what in theory can make a society closest to a utopia; they become a red-blue person.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

This seems like a weird mix between a few theories I've seen float around. It reminds me most of the DISC model of communications preference (where the opposites actually do occur in the same person). 

This is different though. 

Personally, I don't think empathy and logic are opposites. Just like structure and creativity aren't opposites. 
I think there's some good to these types of theories, but it's much to shallow to be actually useful.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm probably blue-yellow, but I agree with others that have said this is too simplistic and relies on false dichotomies.


----------

